# Video Review: CRKT Homefront Folding Knife (AUS-8, 3.5 inch, Liner Lock)



## mhanlen (Jul 26, 2016)

*Review: CRKT Homefront Folding Knife*​
Ok, this is my last review today I promise. This time it's for a knife though... a cool vintage Army inspired folding pocket knife, designed by Ken Onion. It features a 3.5 inch AUS-8 brushed steel blade, and a liner lock (even though there isn't technically a liner). The handle is two pieces and constructed out of a aluminum and anodized with an army green finish. The most unique thing about it is the field strip technology, which allow you a basic disassembly of the knife when you aren't carrying your tools with you. Anyway the review covers all the basics... including actual use and a demonstration of the field strip technology. 


​


----------

